# Ground beef jerky and fat percentage



## thehoz (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all, I plan on trying my hand at ground beef jerky next week. One question I have is what percent of fat content is ok? What are the various opinions you guys have? 90/10 is on sale at my local store. But I see some guys using 93/7 and 95/5. Thanks


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2015)

thehoz said:


> Hi all, I plan on trying my hand at ground beef jerky next week. One question I have is what percent of fat content is ok? What are the various opinions you guys have? 90/10 is on sale at my local store. But I see some guys using 93/7 and 95/5. Thanks


The leaner the better,fat is what turns rancid.I recommend using  cure #1 when making Jerky


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

Let us know


----------



## thehoz (Apr 12, 2015)

I will. But it wont be until next weekend. I have the jerky gun, jerky mats and some mix coming in a couple days. I am doing ribs today though!


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

Ribs sound good  be sure abd post a lot of pictures

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

You can use 80/20 if you have to, but the leaner grinds are better. Another option if you have a grinder get some too round or bottom round, trim all the fat and grind it. It's typically cheaper than buying the leaner ground.


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 12, 2015)

thehoz said:


> Hi all, I plan on trying my hand at ground beef jerky next week. One question I have is what percent of fat content is ok? What are the various opinions you guys have? 90/10 is on sale at my local store. But I see some guys using 93/7 and 95/5. Thanks


90/10 you shouldn't have a problem with. I used to dehydrate with that all the time and the jerky never lasted long enough to turn rancid. I do agree that the less fat the better but when your paying 2$ in a difference to make jerky I don't think that's worth it. Are you smoking or dehyrating?


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2015)

Not trying to get away from the thread title  But I made Pork jerky the other day used pork loin. $1.99 lb.  Kids and grand kids loved it really all you pretty much taste is your flavoring.  Cheap and easy


----------



## thehoz (Apr 12, 2015)

smokinadam said:


> 90/10 you shouldn't have a problem with. I used to dehydrate with that all the time and the jerky never lasted long enough to turn rancid. I do agree that the less fat the better but when your paying 2$ in a difference to make jerky I don't think that's worth it. Are you smoking or dehyrating?


i am smoking it


----------

